# Back-Country Safety Thesis Project.



## BckCntryDesgn (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey everyone, 

I am an industrial design student at Wentworth institute of technology, and am currently working on my senior thesis project which is to create a product that helps create a safer experience for beginner riders in the back-country. I have been a passionate snowboarder for about 10 years and am very interested in what you guys will have to say. If you could take this survey in the link i attached, it would really help me recognize the areas of opportunity that need attention in the growth of back-country snow sports. Anything that you can contribute will be a huge help in my process. feel free to write as much or as little as you want. Thank You!!

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/YNYXCYJ

p.s. If you are further interested in my project and would like to be a bigger part of my project you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Make a video, get responses. Don't make a video, get flamed.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*no, no, I did not take teh survey*

I'm so excited.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

FYI: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/welcome-new-riders-new-members/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html 

Edit: You'll get plenty of helpful answers if you follow the rules, lot of - uhm - _interesting_ posts if arguing against them


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

does this mean bc bud for safety meetings in the bc....
what about the pre bc safety checks...
perhaps a new safety device for the safety meetings

wait is there bc on the east coast ...Boston College is bc :dunno:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm all for improving safety in the backcountry, but exactly what are you looking to do here. I'd just like to get a bit of insight on whether or not it's worth my time to spend on your survey.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Heh, you had better make an introduction video and let us know a little about what you are trying to come up with...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Heh, you had better make an introduction video and let us know a little about what you are trying to come up with...


... so i can crush your dreams.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I was gonna post something snarky but instead I'll just post this xkcd: Slippery Slope (be sure to hover over the image for caption)


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

You really aren't that smart are you? How hard is it to read a FAQ? :storm:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If a bear shits in the woods, does it effect avalanche stability?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If a bear shits in the woods, does it effect avalanche stability?


Only if its diarrhea.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

This whole thread is diarrhea.


----------

